# Car Rental Long Term



## IanH (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi.
I'm moving to Dubai in September and would like to rent a car for 2-3 months until I buy.
Unable to find anything over 28 days on the web.
Help needed please!...
Ian


----------



## basimoli (Feb 13, 2009)

IanH said:


> Hi.
> I'm moving to Dubai in September and would like to rent a car for 2-3 months until I buy.
> Unable to find anything over 28 days on the web.
> Help needed please!...
> Ian


I found that rental companies with good reputation either do a monthly rate or they offer much longer term such as 3 years. When I arrived in Dubai in April I managed to get a deal with Thrifty (04 3479001) which was was 4 months for the price of 3 (AED 3300 per month for a Camry or an Accord). Not sure if they still have that deal. Also try Diamond Lease (DIAMONDLEASE), although they seem to have a good 3 year term and they have a limit on the mileage you can do.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Loads of them here everything from Hertz to Dollar to Ali Al ********....


----------



## Sea (Sep 30, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Loads of them here everything from Hertz to Dollar to Ali Al ********....


Hey Andy,

Would you happen to know of any of them that will rent to drivers whose UAE license is new (less than 1 yr old), and don't have a previous license (not even from a "non-magic" country)?

Thanks for any help! I've made a few thousand calls... and found nothing so far...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I've never had a problem renting a car providing you have a UAE licence and are over 21 i can't see why there'd be an issue?


----------



## Sea (Sep 30, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> I've never had a problem renting a car providing you have a UAE licence and are over 21 i can't see why there'd be an issue?


Over 21 with a UAE license that's only a few days old... (read: seconds... ). 

Want to rent for a couple months, and most companies say "I'm sorry ma'am, we need your UAE license to be at least 1 year old, unless you have proof of an older license from a different country?"

Help... oh help...


----------



## basimoli (Feb 13, 2009)

basimoli said:


> I found that rental companies with good reputation either do a monthly rate or they offer much longer term such as 3 years. When I arrived in Dubai in April I managed to get a deal with Thrifty (04 3479001) which was was 4 months for the price of 3 (AED 3300 per month for a Camry or an Accord). Not sure if they still have that deal. Also try Diamond Lease (DIAMONDLEASE), although they seem to have a good 3 year term and they have a limit on the mileage you can do.


A follow up: I called Thrifty today and they said they are still running the same deal until the end of August, 4 months for the price of 3. I am quite happy with their service up to now.


----------



## Sea (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey All,

back to my original point, did anyone find rental companies willing to rent out to "first-time drivers"? i.e. no previous license, and just a "brand new" one from the UAE?

Thanks,
Sea.


----------



## kelly1814 (Mar 31, 2008)

Sea said:


> Hey All,
> 
> back to my original point, did anyone find rental companies willing to rent out to "first-time drivers"? i.e. no previous license, and just a "brand new" one from the UAE?
> 
> ...


I used to rent mine from budget based in emirates towers - 2-2300 dh a month for a yaris. no problems with them. 04 31 987 33


----------



## Maverick (Apr 1, 2008)

I was told that one cannot legally drive in UAE on an employment visa until you get a UAE drivers licence after receiving residency...

I find it a bit strange that you can legally drive on a visit visa but not an employment visa. 

So first 20 days will be subject to public transport..... hmmmmm


----------



## Sea (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks a lot, Kelly. Will give them a shot!

Rgds,
Monsurat




kelly1814 said:


> I used to rent mine from budget based in emirates towers - 2-2300 dh a month for a yaris. no problems with them. 04 31 987 33


----------

